# Making your own tires



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm a do it yourself kinda guy.I've been looking at the endless variety of aftermarket tires that are out there,and the more I look and the more I think about it,how hard could it be to make your own tires????
Maybe make a mold,and cast them out of silicone,or some other material.And I was in Home Depot and saw a bunch of different sized rubber and silicone tubing.Why not look for the right size tubing,and slice off your own tires???

Anyone ever mess around with this or have any thoughts on the subject????

Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike, a while back I was really into those Tech Deck skateboards.......I messed around with doing tricks and such...and one day came up with the idea to make my own slip on wheel grips. These grips were nothing more than heat shrink tubing....but they REALLY improved the performance of a Tech Deck skateboard.

The problem with using a heat shrink tubing is it's not as sticky as most silicone tires......same goes for that silicone tubing. Those types of products simply aren't "sticky" enough to hold up to the torque that most slot cars exert.

I've thought about casting my own tires........but in all honesty, I'd rather cast my own bodies....than to cast a tire....since a pair of silicones usually cost under $2 max. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Check Weird Jack's site. He has a tutorial: http://geocities.com/[email protected]/


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*how do i make my own mold*

hi any one know how i can make my own rubber mold? and where can i buy wheels that will turn? like matchbox or johnny lightning wheels any one know where i can buy the wheels with exle i have looked evry were i can think of


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

For those who want to make their own tires here is a quick and dirty. You will need to find a small plastic container. What I have found that works well is some plastic packaging on small screws or nuts and bolts that you find hanging on pegboards at the store. Something that is large enough to hold a couple of pairs of tires. Pick out the tires you want to cast. Take some carpet tape and lay on the bottom of the plastic package. Now lay clean your tires on the inside (the side of the tire that faces the chassis). with alchol. Place the tires on the carpet tap inside down firmly. Now you will need some Resin like smooth-on's or MicroMarke's or Alumilite's. Mix enough to pour in the plastic container and completley cover the tires. When the resin dries you will have a mold to pour silicone in and make your own tires.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Roger, I tried that once, only problem is theres not much "bend" in the resin mold to pop out the tires. My cousin owns a machine shop and I took some tires to him to reproduce, we made a stainless steel/aluminum 2 part mold for tires, it worked for a while but chemically something went wrong somewhere and it became impossible to take the 2 parts apart.
Its easier to buy 12 pairs for 10.00 from budshocars.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thought about doing some but it was just to easy to buy them. So many sources and so many sizes or colors.  rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I wonder if you were to take some of this stuff:

http://www.smallparts.com/products/descriptions/2100%2B.cfm

that has the right size ID,and slice off your own tires,how it would work?????


Mike


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

ones you have the peace out of the mold were can i buy wheels? and the window for the inside? how would i make this 1\64 scale? any one have any tips to make a van like a ford cargo van? does any one know were i can buy light bars for dot trucks and police cars?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

toypark thats something that just isnt gonna be out there to buy you have to look in a hobby shop for something you can fashion into a light bar and as for the cargo van maybe you could look into like a ambulance or something that you can convert to look like a cargo van then cast it in resin or something


----------

